# Kolaches



## Geebart (Jun 2, 2014)

I have not made them in years and I am very pleased with the result. I could not find my biscuit cutter so used my canning jar funnel and it worked. I grew up near a town in Texas called West and it is well known to I35 travelers for Kolaches and other Czech pastries.


----------



## AmandaR (Jul 15, 2014)

They're beautiful, and they look delicious!


----------



## NYBev (Aug 23, 2011)

We were introduced to kolaches years ago while visiting my brother-in-law in Texas. We were hooked!
So delicious! We had them every time we visited them. Since yours turned out so well, would you 
share your recipe? Thank you.


----------



## Margleann (Jan 23, 2018)

Looks yummy!


----------



## Geebart (Jun 2, 2014)

NYBev said:


> We were introduced to kolaches years ago while visiting my brother-in-law in Texas. We were hooked!
> So delicious! We had them every time we visited them. Since yours turned out so well, would you
> share your recipe? Thank you.


I am visiting a friend in Oklahoma - brought Kolaches- and I will be glad to share the recipe after my return home on Friday.


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

They look yummy. I'll be over by noon. Well in my dreams anyway.


----------



## kalebsgrandma (Apr 3, 2012)

Yummmmmmmm
Now I'm hungry!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

They look so good.


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

They look delicious


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

they look wonderful :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

I grew up on kolaches. My mother was full Czech and an awesome baker. Her kolaches were always a hit. We had poppy seed, cherry, apricot, peach, prune. I have made them, but they are not the same. Her's had a special ingredient - love.


----------



## Pilla (Apr 17, 2011)

I’m all for innovation in life. Your use of the funnel worked perfectly. Why do we pay the earth for various (apparently) essential items? They look delicious by the way.


----------



## Geebart (Jun 2, 2014)

Pilla said:


> I'm all for innovation in life. Your use of the funnel worked perfectly. Why do we pay the earth for various (apparently) essential items? They look delicious by the way.[/quot
> 
> My motto- it is not what it is, but what it can be.


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

They look fantastic. I would love to know how they are made.


----------



## Maureen Therese (Dec 31, 2014)

They look very much like our scones...with jam on. Interesting. I too would love to see the recipe.


----------



## grtmema (Aug 3, 2017)

Yum, yum, thank you for sharing the pics. Look forward to your recipe upon your return after friday. Hope you enjoy your trip and have a safe return????


----------



## Geebart (Jun 2, 2014)

Maureen Therese said:


> They look very much like our scones...with jam on. Interesting. I too would love to see the recipe.


It is a yeast dough. I will send recipe after I get home.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Geebart said:


> It is a yeast dough. I will send recipe after I get home.


I will watch for the recipe. They look good. I've never had them


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

They look fantastic!


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Yum. They look so good.


----------



## irishrose24 (Jun 20, 2013)

They look sooo yummy!


----------



## CindyAM (Sep 23, 2013)

They look so yummy! I, too, will be watching for the recipe.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Wonderful! Can't wait!


----------



## Cindylu (Nov 6, 2011)

When we used to go to Austin,Tx to visit our daughter , we used to always stop at West, Tx and got some kolaches. Yum !!


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

I love those, they look big, mine are a small cookie shape, I am making some for Christmas my grandkids love them, thank you for sharing


----------

